

2008 Cybercities report: New York is #1, the Valley is #3 - davidhperry
http://www.thestandard.com/news/2008/06/24/aea-releases-cybercities-report-2008

======
run4yourlives
For once, I would love to see a bit of a global perspective on one of these
articles. US cities would still fare well, but to mention Omaha without even
bothering to include cities like London, Copenhagen and Vancouver is pretty
useless.

